
How we connected React.js to C in an industrial product and everything went ok - HipstaJules
http://belka.us/en/ucs-software-configurator-for-internet-of-things/
======
creshal
> Nobody likes updating Java, and we couldn’t risk having strange behaviours
> caused by an outdated JVM > The application is built on top of the open
> source version of Google Chrome, i.e. Chromium

So instead of updating Java, we now have an ecosystem where everyone and their
dog are shipping their own bundled Chrom(e|ium) instead, which _surely_ is not
going to cause even more upgrade-related problems in the future.

~~~
2bluesc
> So instead of updating Java, we now have an ecosystem where everyone and
> their dog are shipping their own bundled Chrom(e|ium) instead, which surely
> is not going to cause even more upgrade-related problems in the future.

And each install wastes an impressive amount of space.

~~~
GiovanniFrigo
I won't call 120 MB (total weight of our app, including assets) an impressive
amount of space. Also consider it's something people will use for work
purposes, an unique configuration tool instead of having 3 or 4 small tools to
configure each single meter type.

~~~
GiovanniFrigo
Errata corrige: 84 MB. 120 was the debug build!

